

Study: Stolen Web Content Sees More Traffic Than The Original  - bhc3
http://www.inquisitr.com/8158/study-stolen-web-content-sees-more-traffic-than-the-original/

======
cabalamat
This isn't so much a problem as an opportunity. If newspaper content posted
elsewhere gets more readers, then that suggests to me that the newspaper
websites are doing something wrong that doesn't lead to readers going there.
So if the newspapers fix what they're doing wrong, they'll get more hits.

I wouldn't necessarily characterise the unauthorised copies as "stolen" since
it is probably the case that the people who view then wouldn't have viewed the
original.

------
bhc3
Not entirely surprising. Newspapers don't have large audiences of niche-
focused readers. Put a particular story on one of those sites, and it will see
more traffic.

